# SHENZHEN | Luohu Friendship Trading Centre | 380m | 1246ft | 83 fl | 191m | 626ft | 41 fl | U/C



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

source: http://www.kcap.eu/en/projects/v/creative_gateway/details

Creative Gateway Shenzhen [CN]
Urban regeneration of Sungang and Qingshuihe areas

The areas Sungang and Qingshuihe form part of Luohu district, one of the city centers of Shenzhen. Both have become outdated since the warehouse and storage facilities there cannot fulfill contemporary needs anymore. Despite the vanishing importance as logistic center, rich urban life has established itself at its fringes and gradually infiltrates the area. For the urban regeneration of the total 540 ha site, KCAP does not propose a finite regeneration masterplan plan, as is common practice in China, but a framework for development with a set of strategies. They set out the direction of development and resolving the most important problems and questions.
The approach is based on the acceptance of the current urban condition as a starting point. Instead of grand projects, the design introduces a series of measures and projects to be integrated in the existing fabric. With respect for the partly unused built environment, significant road and rail infrastructure, large open spaces and the topography of the site. the framework will continue the urban history of Shenzhen as the result of pragmatism succeeding over monumentality.
The plan defines, based on detailed typological studies, zones of different scale and transformation potential. In a separate study, new programs have been defined, that are based on the already established fine grain of economic networks but bring them to a higher level of profile and economic importance. Next to design, creation, management and sale of fashion, the focus will lie on industrial and furniture design as well as media and film industry. This economic profile will be complemented by high quality housing and a chain of public buildings. In its positioning the area will not only play an important role as the extension of Luohu district center, but also as a creative gateway to and from Hongkong.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

KCAP wins urban regeneration competition in Shenzhen, China
03 May 2011
http://www.kcap.eu/en/news/2011/kcap_wins_urban_regeneration_competition_in_shenzhen_china

KCAP Architects&Planners win the international competition for the regeneration of the Sungang and Qingshuihe areas in Shenzhen. The international jury of urban planning experts awarded the proposal of KCAP with the first prize out of a group of 9 teams in the first and 5 teams in the second phase of the competition. The brief asked for one masterplan for the regeneration of both areas, with respect for the partly unused built environment, significant road and rail infrastructure, large open spaces and the topography of the site.
The areas Sungang and Qingshuihe form part of Luohu district, one of the city centers of Shenzhen. Both have become outdated since the warehouse and storage facilities there cannot fulfill contemporary needs anymore. Despite the vanishing importance as logistic center, rich urban life has established itself at its fringes and gradually infiltrates the area.
KCAP does not propose a finite regeneration masterplan, as is common practice in China, but a framework for development with a set of strategies. The approach is based on the acceptance of the current urban condition as a starting point. Instead of grand projects, the design introduces a series of measures and projects to be integrated in the existing fabric.


----------



## bearb (Feb 6, 2009)

a video about this master plan
http://youtu.be/vYkMjYtsJ54


----------



## mthmchris (Jun 13, 2010)

Shenzhen, and mainland China in general, needs more redevelopment thought along these lines. Enough laying large swaths of city to waste so as to implement the daydreams of a few. 

Looking forward to this being completed.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

This thread could well move into the supertalls section

Sungang Commercial Complex

380m 336m 273m 238m 212m 184m 141m 124m


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Do you have sources for these images? They're great!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Moved to the supertall section.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

z0rg said:


> ^^ Do you have sources for these images? They're great!


Here are the slides showing the details on the supertall office cluster, uploaded to Baidu Wenku
http://wenku.baidu.com/view/2b1d71ed551810a6f524861f.html


There are also slides for the adjacent Eco City project
http://wenku.baidu.com/view/40d182c0aa00b52acfc7ca20.html


And Shum Yip's Logistics City
http://wenku.baidu.com/view/9faad226dd36a32d73758119.html 


And the 家居建材 commercial cluster
http://wenku.baidu.com/view/872989ed998fcc22bcd10d17.html


Finally a PDF for the overall planning concepts for the entire region
http://wenku.baidu.com/view/6a0ed5d1b14e852458fb57e7.html


(Forgot this thread existed haha, thanks for reminding me )


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

havn't seen this one before, this is great :cheers:
and it is quite rare that the tallest plots are the higher numbered towers of the project :lol:


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

It look like they have searched for new designs. I can't say if it looks good all together.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

very nice designs of the otwers, but also the park landscape.


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

Map location - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=24&lat=22.5694754550&lng=114.1057205200&t=k


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Man, a lot of the designs in the latest renderings are really fantastic! I hope this all goes through!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.aedas.com/en/architecture/shenzhen-luohu-friendship-trading-centre
http://www.worldarchitecturenews.co...aedas/retail-arcade-in-shenzhen.html?region=2


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome. Do you know where exactly it's located?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Guomao metro station.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice. I would like this one to have the entire facade as the right corner.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 25 by 季中人


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

499towersofchina said:


> Look like there is progress on what is one of my top favourite U/C Chinese skyscrapers. Sadly this sunny day xigua video screenshot is a bit glarry and blurry due to the sheer amount of sunlight. At least we can still see that there is progress.   🇨🇳  🌇 💕 🏙🏙🏙🌇
> 
> 
> https://www.ixigua.com/7075097658309739023?logTag=73915d3f4111f8e37142
> ...





Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> it will be an awesome cluster


Would be bigger than most EU and NA average CBD.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

For anyone else that hasn't noticed, the supertall's steel structure is already above ground level!













提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-04 by 摩天圳


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Please update the title and add 250m, 200m, 200m


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

i think those heights are from the old plan, the second tower is 199.15m and the tallest residential looks about the same.














城建梅园要动工了，罗湖又增添一栋200米地标大楼


12月31日，城建梅园01-03地块获得建设工程规划许可证，这意味着项目要动工了。 这个地块集研发、公寓、商业。其中研发大楼200高。公寓145米高。罗湖又增添一栋200米地标大楼。 拟打造罗湖金融科技创新广场 城建梅…




zhuanlan.zhihu.com





















Chengjian Meiyuan | Woods Bagot


The complex is slated at the intersection of Dawutong new industry belt and Hongling innovative financial industry belt.




www.woodsbagot.com


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 19 by ABELL


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By ABELL on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

hight had change to 407m


----------



## Amasol (12 mo ago)

kenamour said:


> hight had change to 407m
> View attachment 3527633


Are you sure ?


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Amasol said:


> Are you sure ?


yes


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Amasol said:


> Are you sure ?


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Today by 摩天圳的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

You should post the source so that they can upgrade the thread


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

The 3rd tallest building in Shenzhen!


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

Munwon said:


> The 3rd tallest building in Shenzhen!


not really.... 

*completed:*
Ping An International Finance Centre - 599m
KK100 - 442m
China Resources Headquarters - 393m
Shun Hing Square - 384m (''fake'' height (spires), but officially is taller)
+
China Merchants Bank HQ - 393m & Citimark Financial Center - 388m (_under construction_)

​


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

luci203 said:


> not really....
> 
> *completed:*
> Ping An International Finance Centre - 599m
> ...


You aren't very observant


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-27 by ABELL


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

407 meters!? This doesn't have the design of a 400 meter tower tbh


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

I've found an article just posted 3 days ago on Chinese newsfeed outlet new.qq.com about this fantastic future Shenzhen project.
The article is obviously all written in Chinese characters however if one scrolls down to the middle of the page, there is a reasonable good image of capturing current progress on the core of the Supertall as seen from a birds eye view.
It's good to finally get a clear shot of the construction site rather than seeing obscured images from street level only showing the highest assembled steel columns peeping above the perimeter fence.





深圳世界级金融街“燃”了！又一巨头总部落户！407米新地标进展来了！_腾讯新闻


深圳世界级金融街“燃”了！又一巨头总部落户！407米新地标进展来了！




new.qq.com


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

More sources confirming best expectations. Please update the title

其中包含*一栋407米/81F的超高层高端商务写字楼，1栋250米/48F研发办公楼，1栋130米/36F商务公寓，1栋238米/60F云端住宅*





407米“罗湖之冠”｜深圳创新金融和科技总部幕墙出图_幕墙专区_幕墙网


罗湖在城市发展初期，属于深圳的“边缘片区”，自上世纪80年代初开始依托广深铁路“深圳北站”的建设发展起步，曾被誉为“中华第一仓”。如今，结构高度407米的深圳创新金融和科技总部，作为深圳罗湖区笋岗街道城建梅园片区――城市更新单元项目成功落户罗湖，标志着“罗湖第二春”的到来……,幕墙动态,yw,工程追踪,407米“罗湖之冠”｜深圳创新金融和科技总部幕墙出图,行业,幕墙,行业



alwindoor.com





407m, 81 floors
250m, 48 floors
230m, 60 floors
130m, 36 floors


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

What! only 3 buildings taller than 200M, Shenzhen is such a let down. LOL


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Munwon said:


> What! only 3 buildings taller than 200M, Shenzhen is such a let down. LOL


I am happy because it is better these 3 buildings taller than 200m instead of shorter than 200m 😁


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Some on gaoloumi say that it's just a publicity stunt and 407m includes the basement structure whereas the "real" building height is still 380m...I guess we will have to wait for further evidence or drawings


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Troll developer?


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

^^ according to google translate one user wrote "_It was all tricked by the China Construction Third Bureau. The structure height of 407 includes the basement, and the total height is still 380. The China Construction Third Bureau came up with a structure height of 407 for a publicity stunt"_

They recently posted a drawing with a height of 379m but who knows if that has changed...if the revisions (especially of the side towers) are confirmed I would expect new renderings anyways


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

germanicboy said:


> ^^ according to google translate one user wrote "_It was all tricked by the China Construction Third Bureau. The structure height of 407 includes the basement, and the total height is still 380. The China Construction Third Bureau came up with a structure height of 407 for a publicity stunt"_
> 
> They recently posted a drawing with a height of 379m but who knows if that has changed...if the revisions (especially of the side towers) are confirmed I would expect new renderings anyways


they screwed us again


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Yet they changed the thread title on Gaoloumi to 407m.


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/09/22 by ABELL


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

24/09/22 by ABELL


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-07 by ABELL


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-16 by ABELL


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

30/10/22 by ABELL


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-13 by ABELL


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

20/11/22 by ABELL


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 摩天圳 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

What's the project next to this one?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-11 by ABELL


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 02 by ABELL


----------

